# Mary Jane



## ZaneybyLizane (Nov 19, 2016)

For sale on Etsy, looking for constructive criticism!


----------



## Kmwagner (Jun 8, 2017)

This looks pretty cool ! My only question is What did you want your focal point to be? My eye is drawn to the leaf and the eye in the center of the head. Maybe pick one, and add more detail and value to make clear focal point.


----------

